# Floor monitors or PA speakers for rehearsal space?



## Dores (Sep 12, 2011)

We are considering going 100% direct to PA in our rehearsals. Currently we are running two half stacks, and the bass directly into the PA where the vocals also go. In order to make practice more "live-like", I'm going to start using my Axe directly, and our other guitarist might acquire a POD or something.

Anyways, the questions is this - should we go for cheap active PA speakers, or cheap active stage/floor monitors? Looks like we can get way more power for the money going PA speakers, and our vocalist already uses one with great success. What is the real benefit of a stage monitor versus just a PA speaker?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm using this with my Vetta II
Carvin.com :: LM15A

Vetta II (or Axe FX) -> speaker then XLR from the speaker -> FOH.

The speaker is my own monitor on stage, and for small venues, it is really loud.

I would go with your own PA speaker (for each guitarist)


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 12, 2011)

Unless you have a largeish mixer and are going to be creating different mixes for each person, just a room PA should be fine (like you would get in a rehearsal studio.

The advantage of monitors is that when you're on stage they're pointed at your face but they're out of the way and don't have to be too large. They also, to be pointed at your ears to that they receive them from the front (where you hear most sound from), don't have to be mounted at head level on stage... which would of course mean a speaker in front of your face while you're trying to play to a crowd... which would be about 10 kinds of retarded.


----------



## Dores (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!

The thing is that we already have a room PA, and a kind of large mixer to go with it. What we want to do, is indeed to make different mixes for each person, I know our mixer has enough AUX sends for that. I was a bit clumsy in the first post, but what I'm wondering, is just what the pros/cons of using a small PA speaker as a floor monitor are. Most of them can be laid on the ground pointing upwards as an angle, just like stage monitors, and they seem to provide more RMS power for the money. Are they simply less durable than stage monitors?


----------



## Isan (Sep 13, 2011)

Really just get the regular stage monitors such as the th12/15a or a b212d. Floor monitors are heavy as shit and awkward as hell.


----------



## zappafile (Sep 26, 2011)

Wedges are designed sonically with the idea of minimal feedback whereas a FOH speaker has faithful reproduction in mind. If you are a singer feedback is an important consideration but Axe FX type direct content is not so applicable to this argument. Wedges are usually more low profile and designed with coverage patterns unique to a stage performers requirements putting sound where you need it and not throwing it where it is not needed. There are a huge amount of advantages to using wedges on stage instead of generic FOH speakers, too many to list, so my advice would be to get wedges if possible.


----------

